# Final numbers needed for May Meet - IMPORTANT!



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi everyone - well its not long to go now (46 days ) and we need to start giving the hotel information regarding numbers.

I know so many of you have posted on the other thread but can I please ask that you confirm to me the following:

Your name (username) and the (first) name of anyone joining you (if children please give ages)
Where you are stopping and for how many nights
If you (and your guests) are having dinner at the hotel on the Saturday evening
If you (and your guests) are having dinner on the Friday at the pub

Please can you let me have this information asap - you can either im me direct if you prefer not to give names on the web or of course you can post on here.

Thanks

Love

Debs xxx

    ​


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Debs

Steve and I are arriving Fri and going home on Sunday.  We're doing both meals in Pub and Riverside and we're staying in Premier Travel Inn this time.

Is that all you need to know?

Axxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Thats great Amanda - thanks


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Fluffs and DH and DS (who will be 16mths) are arriving Saturday 3rd early pm and staying in the Premier Travel Inn for one night.  We will be doing the meal at Riverside on Saturday night (2 adults - I am sure A will just nibble from our plates!)    Will pm our names  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Myself and Dizzi will be staying at the Prem Inn on Fri and Sat night
Meals both nights please

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I will be there  with K2 ! 2 nights and both meals  

x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Debs  

We are coming...details for you:

Bib, Dh (Pete) and our little one, Molly.  We are staying at the Travel Inn and will be having dinner at the pub and on saturday night.

Jo xxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

bib said:


> Hi Debs
> 
> We are coming...details for you:
> 
> ...


As Bib didn't read the instructions properly I can tell you Debs that Molly is 6!! 

Only joking Bib! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi

Sonia (Sonia7) and Mark Slater 
stopping at the prem travel inn for 2 nights - Friday and Saturday
having dinner at the pub on Friday and dinner at Riverside on Saturday night.

Sonia xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shellebell said:


> Myself and Dizzi will be staying at the Prem Inn on Fri and Sat night
> Meals both nights please
> 
> Shelley Xxx


Like shelley says


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

[fly]WERE COMING [/fly] 
aslong as dh can get work off work 
so 2 nights at the travel lodge 
lou


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

MandyB1971 said:


> bib said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Debs
> ...


Honestly, I don't know how I manage through each day  I am such a dork     

Thank you my lovely 

xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Bib

Lou - are you having dinner with us on both nights?


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

hi
tatty (rachel) and keith 
plus  ds sam aged 11

both meals
and im staying with my mum who lives in stratford on avon lol

is that all ya need to know??

tatty xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes Debs it party night friday for me it my birthday 
both nights n will book travel lodge asap too
lou
xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Lou F said:


> Yes Debs it party night friday for me it my birthday


   

_Might_ be able to twist my arm to have a little drinkies then matey 
G
XX


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Please please please can you let me know if you are coming asap.

Thanks

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi There

Me and Craig trekking along in the motorhome for the weekend if all is well.  

xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi we are still coming

Lotsky & Mr Lotsky with our baby girl

Tony & mel said theyd booked us into the riverside for us. not sure if thats arranged, can you let me know?
will pm you our 'real' details


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Acbiccy - do you want me to book you for the Saturday meal?  Its just that if we book you and your dp in for the meal and you cancel then you may still have to pay for it if we cannot cancel it in time (4 weeks prior) to the event.

Lotsky - got your pm thanks  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Deb

best not book us in yet then, we will always turn up for a coke/pint.  We are planning to be there, just have no heating/plumbing at the moment and electrician, builder and plumber arent sure of dates yet so we are playing it by ear at the moment. 

xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad you're coming Lou!     It wouldn't be the same without you! 

I've rung Twycross Zoo Gayn, the elephants are claiming asylum at another zoo for the weekend! 

Axxxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

well we are now coming again, So thats moi...Elaine, Scott with the munchkins...maisie and dillon... they will be precisely to the day four months old ;-) ..we are coming friday afternoon until Sunday...we will have the meals at travel inn and riverside...hope thats everything.
Elaine X


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Debs,

Further to your PM.
Can you please remove my name from the list - as unfortunately I am now unable to make it.
Hope you all have a great time!

Tamsin
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Debs

Can you take me off the list too

Thanks

Larkles
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Debs

Can you take me off the list please

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MandyB1971 said:


> I've rung Twycross Zoo Gayn, the elephants are claiming asylum at another zoo for the weekend!


Minor details...minor details...where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

erm is this your way of comfirming that you are coming to the meet?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry Debs 

Just got your message.

I am not comming to the May meet - hope you all have fun though.

T xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I am really looking forward to it all!!
Just thought Id add that!
Never met anyone but sure Ill be the life and soul after 10 white wines


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Lotsky-you made me laugh-after 10 wines (and I thought I was bad  ) 

Reason not coming as I don't really "know" any of you! although seen you around-we are in all different circles and would like to go to a meet that resonates with the people in my ickle world-hope it makes sense, I know you all will have a fantastic time   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Larkles*
you know me honey, and I'm going  would love to meet you in the flesh  
please say you'll come, you won't be alone

*ACBICCY* 
you have to really try to make it honey  so want to finally meet up with you 

 *Deb*

We're arriving Thurs night, due to travel  and my back   staying at the lodge
Mark is coming with me, but had forgotten (lodge has been booked since Aug ) he said he was going, so compromise 
and we're going home on the Saturday morning for cricket  
but from what I can gather from the list, 
we'll see everyone ( I think most are going for the Friday night  that I know anyway)
on the Friday night, for meal in pub

Did I forget anything ?

*Oh what about raffle prizes, are you going to do a raffle this year, 
I don't mind helping out with a raffle if you want, 
it raises money for FF doesn't it  

Do you want a list of what we'll bring, like last year

Oh and shout if you want me to get Mark to do a quiz (he's good at that)*

love and hugs
MC xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emmalottie said:


> Hi Debs
> 
> Can you take me off the list please
> 
> Thank you xxxxx


Why you not coming Emma? 

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm not really sure  . 

I was meant to be coming with ex-nm   (struggling a bit with that again at the moment). But I haven't booked anywhere to stay. Its my birthday on the Saturday as well. I just haven't got myself organised and didn't want to say yes and then cancel at the last minute iykwim.

So I thought better to say no but then I could always drive up for a couple of hours and say hello and have a coffee


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Emma there are plenty of people who you could share with. There are also a couple of rooms free at the riverside hotel 

I sat behind a plant for the first hour of my first meet. Not wanting to introduce myself so please come if that is what you are worried about?
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG Suzie   . I always thought it was a joke about the plant   

Thank you - are you all having lunch?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Sadly its true   until someone spotted my red hair !  

Saturday day time is often a mismash of people coming and going as they please from the hotel. Usually always someone around. I will have k2 with me and prob will get him to have a sleep (will try  ) just after lunch so I should be about 

You could always come for the meal on the sat eve and stay over? you will be guaranteed laughs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Emma how could you refuse? . . . .



Tony said:


> Yeah - come along... You'll be glad you did.... I'll make sure no one tries to ply you with drink and gets you up on the Karaoke or turns you into a gambler in our fun play casino
> 
> Then again....
> 
> ...


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

MC-I didn't see your name on the list otherwise would've not cancelled

But seeing how you have twisted my arm and that dh and I are now on the mend, I will be coming, just waiting for confirmation from riverside hotel for booking. 

So can you please leave me on the list and add dh-he'll have no choice  

Suzie-I can relate to you hiding behind the plant   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

larkles said:


> Suzie-I can relate to you hiding behind the plant


glad you are coming  Within 5 mins you will wonder why you were ever nervous about meeting all of us 

Emma - you need to take the plunge now 
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We are controlling the rooms for the Riverside Larkles - so your room is confirmed 

Tony
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Tony

Will my room have the sunken jacuzzi and extra large bed?   

Larkles


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Not all the rooms have those I'm afraid


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma

I will be there what more do you need?   Jo (Bib) will also be there not to mention everyone else you know.. You'll be fine hunny and what nicer way to spend your birthday than with us! 

Pleeeeeeeeeeease reconsider and come along! I know you'll be nervous but you'll be fine - I promise! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Emma there is nothing to be worried about honestly  I was looking forward to meeting you too  
I was nervous last year (my first meet as not been able to make the previous ones) and I soon got into the swing of it and I soon chilled out.
You will have a wonderful time I promise  everyone is friendly 
Please try and come hunni, you can always sit with me in the quiet corner with Suzie as we NEVER drink and we are possibly the quietest members on here, so do reconsider  (Suzie, do you think I was convincing enough matey?)  

We'd love you to come Emma  pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease come?

I promise to make my elephants behave  (oops did I say that?)  









Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ummm your payment is in the post Gayn  

x

dont know where there all get this idea that I am loud from?


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Suzie said:


> ummm your payment is in the post Gayn


  ya welcome my lovely  



Suzie said:


> dont know where there all get this idea that I am loud from?


No, nor me  ... strange that eh...


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just a reminder that Leigh and I can't make it this year.

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Just a reminder that Leigh and I can't make it this year.
> 
> Vicki x










Won't be the same without the Vickster







so sorry you and Leigh can't make it Vicki 
G
XX


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OHHHHH - Mrs R - thats bad news  

I wanted to say hello


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo Emma is coming to the meet 

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Emma* I think Bekie was looking for a room buddy ?

good news that your coming *Larkles*, can't wait to meet you
I don't know why I'm not on the original list, 
Maybe cause I hadn't committed to the sat menu 
OR
because last year we were supposed to go and then pulled out for money reasons
we are going, I def told Tony, didn't I Tony    back in Aug we were going 

*Vicki*,   am soooo disappointed your not coming, thought we'd finally meet
you do whats best for you though honey,
we had to pull out last year

that means there's only
Larkles, Bekie, ACIBBY, Bib (who I'm going to meet soon )
that I'll know 
but will be good to finally meet up,


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Mc ive had to ask everyone again just for confirmation really hun  

So can you just let me know where you are staying and what nights you want dinner and if you are bringing anyone or if its just you  

Look forward to seeing you.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> Deb
> 
> We're arriving Thurs night, due to travel and my back staying at the lodge
> Mark is coming with me, but had forgotten (lodge has been booked since Aug ) he said he was going, so compromise
> ...


Hi Deb I'm on the vodka, after a hard week,   so anything could be typed
apologies now 

I think I've put it on page 3 and above, but my head sometimes misses lots  

We won't be here for the Sat night, as we're going home, (I gave into Cricket)
so won't be here for the meal Sat evening, or the fun and games

but we'll be here for the meal on Friday (which I think is at the Pub ) will read up before I go and check  
we arrive Thurs and are staying in the Premier Lodge (think that's what its called !)

I'm bringing my husband Mark, as that's all I have  
but he's very nice,   

love MC xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi MC

"Do you want a list of what we'll bring, like last year" what's this list then? I am intrigued!

Can't wait to meet you too

Larkles
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma I'm so glad you've seen sense   Bring all your best lottie photo albums cos I've got all my teddy ones ready for you!   And don't worry hun if you feel panicky you'll be in good company cos I'm into my fourth day of palpitations!   

Axxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Larkles I don't know what you mean     
hangover remedy's I think is what you need, and a large memory on your camera     

They had a list for raffle prizes, last years meet, I sent easter eggs and cuddly toys, (for the little ones)
will think of something else for this years meet   

it will be great to meet up, 
we'll leave our fellas at the bar, ordering our drinks of course    

MC xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Mandy - you poor thing   .

Funnily enough I don't feel nervous at all    . Most odd really - I think it just feels like I know you all, and having done a few meety things now from here I feel OK about them    .

My littly niece might be tagging along tho - I'll find out for sure tomorrow


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I wasn't nervous last year hun and it was great everyone was just as I expected them to be. 

Axxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well, I'm nervous...


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Tony said:


> Well, I'm nervous...


are you Tony ?

Mark is very nervous


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yep - but then I always am


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

what coping technique do you use then ??


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Erm... get a Guinness down me as soon as I can


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aint that the truth


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Tony said:


> Erm... get a Guinness down me as soon as I can


       

I guess it's harder for the partners that don't use FF, 
Mark doesn't normally talk baby making stuff with anyone 
so he assumes that's what it's going to be


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Nah - the blokes dont talk baby talk... we just fart and tell jokes and stuff.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Great


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Maria Christina said:


> I guess it's harder for the partners that don't use FF,
> Mark doesn't normally talk baby making stuff with anyone
> so he assumes that's what it's going to be


My DH was the same, I took a very private unsociable DH to our first meet! 
he survived but Ive never pushed him to go again, besides I relax more when hes not about!
and the conversations were all sorts  as Tony says


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Tony said:


> Nah - the blokes dont talk baby talk... we just fart and tell jokes and stuff.


     
is the "and stuff" sports, booze, etc 



> My DH was the same, I took a very private unsociable DH to our first meet!
> he survived but Ive never pushed him to go again, besides I relax more when hes not about!
> and the conversations were all sorts as Tony says


Dizzi that sounds a bit like Mark, he is normally very sociable !
But  or moves away if any baby talk 
I'm hoping as we're going up on the Thurs, it will give him chance to feel more at ease 
At least he's going


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Maria Christina said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > Nah - the blokes dont talk baby talk... we just fart and tell jokes and stuff.
> ...


Sometimes - other times its getting philosophical about dumb stuff.... like "would you shag a bird if she had no nose?" kinda stuff.... which is usually followed by talking about under what conditions etc...... you know, bloke kinda talk


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> Sometimes - other times its getting philosophical about dumb stuff.... like "would you shag a bird if she had no nose?" kinda stuff.... which is usually followed by talking about under what conditions etc...... you know, bloke kinda talk


         
what are you like, I'm gonna tell him when he gets up,


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Tony said:


> Sometimes - other times its getting philosophical about dumb stuff.... like "would you shag a bird if she had no nose?" kinda stuff.... which is usually followed by talking about under what conditions etc...... you know, bloke kinda talk


  Or things like where can you find a pound of lard at 4 am?  

Honestly, there is nothing to be afraid of 
I was so nervous (believe it or not) but everyone is so friendly 

Oh, and don't listen to stories of kidnapped elephants and door knocking in the small hours (it's ALL lies!) 

Looking forward to meeting you all 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX

p.s. Amanda, I have spoken to the head elephant keeper and requested they allow at least one into my care for the weekend, part of my rehabilitation programme


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Should I be bringing my straight jackets with me    

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I know I am a soppy cow, but I think I might feel quite emotional meeting people........I will be the one blubbing in the corner    

xxxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I suffer from panic attacks and I still went last time...everyone was real friendly...well most anyway ... (we just didnt manage to speak to everyone )...I was put straight at ease and we had a wonderful time.
I personally cant wait..although it does mean I have to spend an entire weekend with my ex.... 
its that or not coming...so hmmmm let me think....
E X
just read this back sounded awful....no one was not friendly...just time escapes u and people have been and gone already...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

If you are lucky Tony might tell you about the time he went to the HFEA thingy and had a few drinks and fell asleep on train home, missed his stop and had to walk 4 miles!   or that may be one story he wants to keep


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It was 9 miles


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry shouldnt laugh but


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Elaine - I can't believe that you'll be bringing your twinnies!  Time has flown by!

All you newbies will have a great time I promise! 

Axxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Mandy, you might have to be my specially appointed looker afterer  

xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I was a newbie last time too   and everyone was really friendly and had a great time. Just as Mrs Hope said you just don't get a chance to chat to everyone in one night  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll look after you and Emma Jo don't worry!   

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll bring me Louis for ceremonial bashing  

xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Just spoken to dh in Australia who said of course I'll be there with you, he didn't say that 6 months ago when I mentioned the meet     
Brilliant-really forward to meeting you crazy lot  

Larkles
x
Better get on track with Slimming world


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

I do know what Elaine (Mrs Hope) means about not getting to speak to everyone, as I for one didn't get to speak to some people who I knew very well on FF (in my defense...it was Suzie, Fidglet and LouFs fault as we were  and were  or legging it to make the group pic) 
For anyone who is nervous or apprehensive about coming, PLEASE don't be! 
Last March was my first meet, I'd been a member for 3 years but circumstances had always prevented me from attending, and despite knowing some of the people via txt, phone, or in the chatroom, I had never met anyone  and I was nervous as hell, but everyone is so friendly, you will not regret it 

I have some wonderful memories from last year, and wouldn't have missed it for the world!

A lot of us have suffered terribly with anxiety and panic attacks (I have and know how something like this is a huge deal)  but rest assured we'll all still be there for you at the meet, as we are on here  besides...I can always take you to see my elephants...ask Dizzi Squirrel how therapeutic it is  

Not many sleeps now!  

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> It was 9 miles


Tony  can I ask the female question please
like, "why didn't you phone a cab?"



> I personally cant wait..although it does mean I have to spend an entire weekend with my ex....
> its that or not coming...so hmmmm let me think....


Mrs Hope if it means coming, then come, and just lose him in the crowd 

HOW MANY ARE GOING ? do you know yet Deb ?



> Just spoken to dh in Australia who said of course I'll be there with you, he didn't say that 6 months ago when I mentioned the meet
> Brilliant-really forward to meeting you crazy lot
> 
> Larkles
> ...


Larkles, that's great that M is up for it 
don't worry about Slimming World,  you're lovely as you are  
just make sure you start saving all your points for Alcohol   

Bib we must arrange our meet up
now Marks mum out of intensive care and is slowly on the mend 
I can start  making dates (having a life again)
I am nervous too, but will bring a good book with me, 
and can always sit in a corner and get drunk  

Mrs Chaos, tell me more about these elephants     are they pink elephants ?
was it the cocktails that did it
(should I start running now ?)

MC xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

ps i found the link for the raffle


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

We arent coming now Debs  . Have let Tony & Mel know though.

Kimx  x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*Kim* said:


> We arent coming now Debs  . Have let Tony & Mel know though.
> 
> Kimx x x


   Awww Kim, I was so looking forward to meeting you 
Maybe next time? 
Lotsa love to you all
Gayn
XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Kim


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

bib said:


> I'll bring me Louis for ceremonial bashing
> 
> xxx


Just please remove the wee sample first!  (Can't believe 18 months on that's till keeping us amused!  )

Axxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

MC - No they weren't pink elephants! It was a proper grey elephant that got caught up as an innocent passenger on Gaynors rather drunken antics on the Saturday night!  The poor elephant needs counselling after the experience and Gaynor needed a hernia op as it was a huge metal thing, how she ever carried it around remains a mystery!   

Axxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

MandyB1971 said:


> MC - No they weren't pink elephants! It was a proper grey elephant that got caught up as an innocent passenger on Gaynors rather drunken antics on the Saturday night! The poor elephant needs counselling after the experience and Gaynor needed a hernia op as it was a huge metal thing, how she ever carried it around remains a mystery!
> 
> Axxx


   
Mandy is that the one in her picture, it looks huge and heavy  

MC xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes that's the very same one MC!!   It was heavy! 

Axxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

MC it was that heavy i actually pulled my shoulder muscle tryingt to get it up the stairs with her, my neck n shoulder has never been the same since then


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

MandyB1971 said:


> Yes that's the very same one MC!!   It was heavy!
> 
> Axxx


Mandy where on earth did she happen to find it then      



Lou F said:


> MC it was that heavy i actually pulled my shoulder muscle tryingt to get it up the stairs with her, my neck n shoulder has never been the same since then


   Lou how did she manage to convince you to carry it though, that's my question     

MCxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

MC - I think they'd both had a little tipple!   It was resident at the hotel, in the hallway and it was just a sitting target for a drunk and mischievous Mrs Chaos!!  

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

And it ended up having rude things done to it on my bed in the small hours!
Made a memorbile birthday


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I recently had a 'Trunk' call from said elephant..it's says it's packing it's trunk and running off to Mandalay because he heard Gaynor was going    

Ok everyone sing....  Nellie the Elephant packed her trunk and said goodbye to Stratford...


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

MandyB1971 said:


> MC - I think they'd both had a little tipple!  It was resident at the hotel, in the hallway and it was just a sitting target for a drunk and mischievous Mrs Chaos!!
> 
> Axxx


    Maybe it's got a twin, so she can have a matching pair,    



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> And it ended up having rude things done to it on my bed in the small hours!
> Made a memorbile birthday


      Must of been a birthday to remember

There's another birthday this year at the meet isn't there 



> Ok everyone sing.... Nellie the Elephant packed her trunk and said goodbye to Stratford...


I am singing it, Mrs R, can you hear me      
one question though, how do we know it was a SHE and not a HE
who checked     

MC xxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

MandyB1971 said:


> bib said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bring me Louis for ceremonial bashing
> ...


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Bib let me in on the joke, pleaseeeeeeeeeeee   Are you talking about a Hand bag ??
Am tired, Knackered, can I say that, well did 
just back from 3 hours stint with MIL, 
can't eat, want alcohol, am drained
    



bib said:


> MandyB1971 said:
> 
> 
> > bib said:
> ...


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

MC

When i did my first cycle of tx Bib kept me sane throughout my 2ww and as the days went by and it all got more stressful she got dafter to try and keep my spirits up and one day somehow we got on the subject of handbags and Louis Vuitton handbags at that and Bib said she carried a wee sample round for POAS testing at all times.  I guess it's not even that funny now unless you were "there" at the time but it was v funny at the time and it's still keeping us amused now!   Do cut us some slack though cos we're a pair of blondes so it doesn't take a lot to keep us laughing!  

Axxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

For the record the elephant was male (I checked)  consented and is waiting to be reunited with me this year!  
Lou and Emma have a birthday when the meet is happening...so...might have to grab me elephant....ahhh...nostalgia! 
I will never forget the squeals of "who is it?" "what do you want?", "no, we're not opening the door!" from Dizzi and Tigger when we knocked on the door asking to be let in at 4am! Dizzi even asked me to "show me what it is through the keyhole!"  

Happy memories....such happy memories what a fab meet! 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

MandyB1971 said:


> MC
> 
> When i did my first cycle of tx Bib kept me sane throughout my 2ww and as the days went by and it all got more stressful she got dafter to try and keep my spirits up and one day somehow we got on the subject of handbags and Louis Vuitton handbags at that and Bib said she carried a wee sample round for POAS testing at all times. I guess it's not even that funny now unless you were "there" at the time but it was v funny at the time and it's still keeping us amused now!   Do cut us some slack though cos we're a pair of blondes so it doesn't take a lot to keep us laughing!
> 
> Axxx


     Mandy being blond myself, I quite understand   
I thought it was a handbag  
so am pleased I was on the right wave length  



> Lou and Emma have a birthday when the meet is happening...so...might have to grab me elephant....ahhh...nostalgia!
> I will never forget the squeals of "who is it?" "what do you want?", "no, we're not opening the door!" from Dizzi and Tigger when we knocked on the door asking to be let in at 4am! Dizzi even asked me to "show me what it is through the keyhole!"


     I'm surprised she let you in then   
did this all happen at the hotel, or the lodge ?? 
I bet you smile every time you look at the Elephant, did you end up giving him a name ?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

MC As a blonde you see, you speak the speak!  I'm well impressed that you'd sussed that out!!   

Axxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I don't think Gayn asked the elephant it's name, it sure as hell wasn't talking afterwards   

It was sooooo funny hearing this the following morning from everyone talking about it in turn as they came down


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Maria Christina said:


> did this all happen at the hotel, or the lodge ??
> I bet you smile every time you look at the Elephant, did you end up giving him a name ?


It makes me chuckle when I look at the pic MC  
I named him "Stratford" 
All this happened at Riverside  my accomplices and me 

...Where are you staying MC? Might have to introduce him to everyone again  if he's still there  he might be in an elephant sanctuary now  I know Mandy said she had to counsel him for weeks afterwards  and Dizzi! 

Am SO looking forward to the next meet! WHO knows WHAT I have planned! 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Can i just let you know the Riverside is now full and i can take this oportunity to let those know who have booked into the Riverside that if you *pull out* now you will need to pay for your room regardless.

Looking forward to seeing you all.

Mel
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Mel

I am sat here with tears of laughter again thinking of that Elephant, not sure we matched the antics of those at the lodge tho  Mrs Redcap!

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll have you know we were very well behaved at the lodge...Not a peep out of us unlike you Riverside Ruffians


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

suszy  and Paul and Jasper 6 and sadly no bump!
We are arriving Friday night and staying though til the Sunday afternoon so would like to be included in everything.
We are staying at the Premier Lodge
I have been away and am going away again tomorrow for a week but hope this is what you need.
thanks 
susie


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> MC As a blonde you see, you speak the speak! I'm well impressed that you'd sussed that out!!
> Axxxx


     



> It makes me chuckle when I look at the pic MC
> I named him "Stratford"
> All this happened at Riverside my accomplices and me


I'm not surprised he makes you chuckle still, will you look out for a twin this year  



> ...Where are you staying MC? Might have to introduce him to everyone again


Mrs R recommended the lodge, so that's where we're staying, we're getting there the Thurs night 
so that I can be rested for the fun (drinking)  



> if he's still there he might be in an elephant sanctuary now I know Mandy said she had to counsel him for weeks afterwards and Dizzi!


So you didn't actually take him home with you then ??



> Am SO looking forward to the next meet! WHO knows WHAT I have planned!


Are you related to my cousin   
she does things like that too, and phone calls in the middle of the night when's she's had a few 



> I am sat here with tears of laughter again thinking of that Elephant, not sure we matched the antics of those at the lodge tho Mrs Redcap!


Dizzi tell us more about what happened at the Lodge ?



MrsRedcap said:


> I'll have you know we were very well behaved at the lodge...Not a peep out of us unlike you Riverside Ruffians


Mrs R, Can we get a late drink there or do we have to bring our own bar ??

Bib are you at the lodge or hotel ?

MC xxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

MrsR...do I have to put the link to the little video of us then..........
http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=27384e158be2679e05e36e&skin_id=0&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url

there is a bar at the travel inn or lodge whatever its called...
We are at the travel inn Maria Christina....me n the pickles n that....you can have late nite drinking with me he he he....there dad will be with me n look after them he he...elaine gets a night off...
Elaine X


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Did somebody fall over with their bum out at the beginning of that??


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

we were just laughin so hard vicky sort of calapsed in giggles...although there were no bums out to my recolection...but what do I know ,....I was pickled....


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Mrs R and Mrs H ~ What was the room number that was having more fun than you on the Fri night


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Maria Christina..unfortunatly I won't be there this year...But I guarantee you'll have a fab time getting p**sed up with Elaine   



Shellebell said:


> Mrs R and Mrs H ~ What was the room number that was having more fun than you on the Fri night


Room 39    (not part of the FF crew thank god..us being good girls and that  ) OMG the noise of nuptials was unbelievable. Worst thing was we saw them next morning coming out their room and I was going blue in the face trying not to laugh.



Emmalottie said:


> Did somebody fall over with their bum out at the beginning of that??


As for the vid....Bum? What bum?    It was a full moon that night...nothing to do with me  I think I hit ever single wall on the way back to our rooms


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

~*mRsHoPe*~ said:


> MrsR...do I have to put the link to the little video of us then..........
> http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=27384e158be2679e05e36e&skin_id=0&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url
> 
> there is a bar at the travel inn or lodge whatever its called...
> ...


Elaine that video is so funny, who took it though ??
Good job you told it it's a travel in rather than a travel lodge,     



> Room 39 (not part of the FF crew thank god..us being good girls and that ) OMG the noise of nuptials was unbelievable. Worst thing was we saw them next morning coming out their room and I was going blue in the face trying not to laugh.


Mrs R I hope I don't get that room then   



> Maria Christina..unfortunatly I won't be there this year...But I guarantee you'll have a fab time getting p**sed up with Elaine


  I was really looking forward to meeting you at last as well
I will have a couple of extra drinks just for you  

love MC xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

What Mrs C has failed to tell you is that she put the elephant in my bed with me!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Suzie said:


> What Mrs C has failed to tell you is that she put the elephant in my bed with me!!!


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Suzie said:


> What Mrs C has failed to tell you is that she put the elephant in my bed with me!!!


       
I just have to see this Elephant, I might get Mark to take me there for lunch    



Mrs Chaos said:


> Suzie said:
> 
> 
> > What Mrs C has failed to tell you is that she put the elephant in my bed with me!!!


Mrs C that is brilliant    

I'm really starting to looking forward to meeting you all now, 
instead of being worried  and wary of elephants   

I'm meeting Bib and her lovely DD on Thursday, so at least I'll know a couple of friendly faces. 
Bib's DD is going to help pick a raffle prize for little people  bless her

MC xx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Maria Christina said:


> Suzie said:
> 
> 
> > What Mrs C has failed to tell you is that she put the elephant in my bed with me!!!
> ...


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> Friendly?.....who told you that Honestly, can't wait to see you hun....we are both really excited!!
> 
> And by the way, did Molly mention that she wants to shop at the Tiffany counter in Goldsmiths?? Expensive taste my daughter!!!!


Bib excellent, she sounds like a magpie, just like me, we will have fun   
I love Goldsmiths


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

ok looks like me n the twins will be coming alone after all...things got worse with ex dh...so as we cant sit in the same room as one another spendin the whole weekend together not a possibility really.....hope you guys are ready to help with some baby duties ;-)


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

~*mRsHoPe*~ said:


> ok looks like me n the twins will be coming alone after all...things got worse with ex dh...so as we cant sit in the same room as one another spendin the whole weekend together not a possibility really.....hope you guys are ready to help with some baby duties ;-)


Oh hun  Mind you, if it means you can relax a bit more then perhaps you are best on your own??

Baby duties at the ready...might have to brush up on a couple of things though, but cuddles a plenty   

xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

~*mRsHoPe*~ said:


> ok looks like me n the twins will be coming alone after all...things got worse with ex dh...so as we cant sit in the same room as one another spendin the whole weekend together not a possibility really.....hope you guys are ready to help with some baby duties ;-)


Mrs Hope, honey, you can always rely on us girls
count me in   
sorry your ex is being a large pain in your butt,

love MC xxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Mrs Hope sorry you've got some poop atm with your ex, I know how stressful it can be 
I'm sure there will be LOTS of offers of support with the munchkins 
Just chuck them my way (not literally of course!)   would love a cuddle 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

2 empty arms here ready to give the biggest cuddles  

Shelley XXx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Shellebell said:


> 2 empty arms here ready to give the biggest cuddles
> 
> Shelley XXx


I bet ya wouldn't say that if I offered you my elephant!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I think I would need 4 BIG arms just to lift your elephant


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Tell me about it!


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi All

Just letting you all know that sadly me and the Munckins aren't going to be at Stratford  

As some of you know, I have quite recently had a major op on my back - thankfully very successully it seems.  
I had my review with my Consultant yesterday and he is very pleased with how things are going .. says the op seems to have been a success (removed a large piece of disc) and I am recovering well, doing the right things etc.  
However, he has advised very strongly (said NO!) against me doing a 5 1/2 to 6 hour drive in a few weeks time.  So I am taking his advice and pulling out.  I need this op to work for a lifetime and can't afford risking undoing the good.  

Hope you all have a fantastic time and hope we can be with you next time  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello everyone

me and my man and little baby are coming from Holland to the meet, so excuse my man if he speaks english with a dodgy accent. 

Is there a website to the riverside so i can get the postcode so we can pop it in the tomtom were driving across the pond in the motor!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

lotsky said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> me and my man and little baby are coming from Holland to the meet, so excuse my man if he speaks english with a dodgy accent.
> 
> Is there a website to the riverside so i can get the postcode so we can pop it in the tomtom were driving across the pond in the motor!!


The Saturday evening meal will be held at the Riverside : http://www.stratford-upon-avon.co.uk/riverside.htm

See you there


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Dee said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just letting you all know that sadly me and the Munckins aren't going to be at Stratford
> 
> ...


Dee I'll really miss not meeting you, but your back is for a life time and you can always come on 
the meet next year
take good care and look after yourself    

love MC xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Dee I was looking forward to seeing you all too 
I know what you mean about your back and the journey, my dh has degenerated discs in his lower spine, and he's not looking forward to the journey. If it was further, we wouldn't be going, so totally understand.
Hope to see you next time 
Take care 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Gayn your poor DH, that's part of the reason we're going up on the Thursday, 
and ours is only a 2 -2.5 hour journey


Well I met bib today, and her wonderful little girl, 
am sure it will help me feel less worried (i hope) of meeting you all  
to see two friendly faces, it won't feel so scary       
I had a lovely day and really nice lunch out.
Molly helped pick out some little peoples raffles prizes, so someone remind me to pack them please   

love MC xx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Maria Christina said:


> Gayn your poor DH, that's part of the reason we're going up on the Thursday,
> and ours is only a 2 -2.5 hour journey
> 
> Well I met bib today, and her wonderful little girl,
> ...


  Was soo lovely to see you hun  Molly has now conked out having put her minnie mouse shoes on and STILL has them on....threw an epi when I tried to take them off.....she has been full of it telling Daddy how lovely you are


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks girls

Was really looking forward to meeting you all but sadly I have had to put the sensible head on.

Have a great time
Dee
xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Dee it does pay to be sensible at times, you're back is more important, 
they'll be over meets   

Bib, ahh bless her  
I'm sat here typing looking at the bits she choose for the raffle,
she's so good 
Please remind me to pack them, I'm tempted to start a suitcase now    
so I won't forget things, but when Mark goes on his cricket tour, my cousin and son are coming, so will start packing after the 20th April    


Any other early packers out there ??     
I like getting everything organised so I don't forget anything  

love MC xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have kinda packed early   only put the stuff for the raffle in the bag tho   oo and checked my toiletry bag


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh my Shell  mine wont get done until the night before


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

ok....this is tough and a decision I have been forced to make...we will not be coming after all....with everything happening at the moment with scott he wont be able to come, its not his help I need but unfortunately he would have been driving us up...and I am not prepared to get the train at £60 and with two changes with the babes...me suitcases...it would be mental...plus on the sunday there is 4 changes to get home...I cant put me and the twins through that at the moment to be honest as I am absolutely exhausted and got to think about the financial and emotional problems it would cause soz to mess u about with am coming not coming etc...but I think it for the best....I hope u have a lovely time....
Elaine X


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I was dying to meet the twinnies, but I saw your post too on the relationships board and I totally understand why you may not come... esp. with the changes. 

Lots of love from Lotsky


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Elaine that's a shame I won't be able to meet you and your twins
but you have to do what's best for you honey    
all those trains with two little ones, would be so hard, 
so sending you big hugs
       
take good care of yourself



Shellebell said:


> I have kinda packed early  only put the stuff for the raffle in the bag tho  oo and checked my toiletry bag


If I didn't have people coming my case would be out, and the raffle prizes, drugs, books and 
toiletries would be in already   

love MC xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm coming  Prob staying in Premier Inn. Will be on my own, leaving boys and hubby home alone! Can't wait   Bring on the drinkies! 

Oh, meal for me both nights please  

x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138024.msg2088061#new

Can everyone please read and let me know of any mistakes  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Jayne said:


> I'm coming  Prob staying in Premier Inn. Will be on my own, leaving boys and hubby home alone! Can't wait  Bring on the drinkies!


Im tee-total usually Jayne, but will make an exception for the weekend








Gayn
X


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> Im tee-total usually Jayne, but will make an exception for the weekend
> Gayn
> X


       



> Can everyone please read and let me know of any mistakes
> 
> Love
> 
> Debs xxx


Debs thanks for all your hard work, it's right as far as my brain can tell 
will get Mark to check it later,

Am going to start my suitcase,  was a girl guide, like to be prepared, 
and it's not far away   NOW   
I need to put raffle prizes in so I won't forget them     that's my excuse

Is there anyone else nervous, or is it just me
thank heavens I've met bib and her beautiful daughter
I know what Tony looks like, so he can't hide 

love MC xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Maria Christina said:


> I know what Tony looks like, so he can't hide


Tony won't be hiding MC, just follow the sign that says *BAR* you'll soon hear find him ! 

Gayn
XX


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Mrs Chaos said:


> Jayne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming  Prob staying in Premier Inn. Will be on my own, leaving boys and hubby home alone! Can't wait  Bring on the drinkies!
> ...


Me too hun, me too 

x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Mrs Chaos said:


> Maria Christina said:
> 
> 
> > I know what Tony looks like, so he can't hide
> ...


That will be handy cause thats where Mark will be too


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mines right Debs 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Debs ours is right 
Are we being charged for the elephant though? 
 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've heard your banned from the Riverside Gayn following a complaint by the elephant that he was taken advantage of!!!  

Mine's right Debs I think. 

Axxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks guys  

There was one deliberate mistake on there      but thanks to everyone who spotted it - I think its right now  

love

Debs xxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Our bit is right too.....thanks Debs.

I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY CANT WAIT  

How many pairs of shoes are ok for a 2 night stay?

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Bib you are my kind of lady  I would say at least 6 pairs


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Suzie said:


> Bib you are my kind of lady  I would say at least 6 pairs


Yay!!! We can shoe obsess together then chick 

Are you sure just 6....i think i will come over all faint if it isn't at least 10


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Well I took 12 to last years meet in the car just incase ^roflamo^

well I do have over 100 pairs to choose from !


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Suzie said:


> Well I took 12 to last years meet in the car just incase ^roflamo^
> 
> well I do have over 100 pairs to choose from !


Bl**dy hel Suzie....ok babe...you win, hands, i mean feet down   Perhaps i should come and sort through your collection!!

I want a red pair though...can't find any I like...i have always wanted a pair of red shoes 

x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Mandy, i lurrrrve your piccy...you look beautiful  

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have 5 red pairs! have a new pair on today! 

Love my red shoes


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for compliment about piccy!   I am also shoe obsessed!  I have some lovely red ones but wore them last year so probably won't bring them this year! I haven't thought what shoes to bring yet...  

Axxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Aweeze-am the same, my problem is deciding what to wear and sticking with it, not getting 3 times before I feel comfortable, as for shoes-well that's a laugh I only have 3 pairs   

Does everyone get dressed up for dinner?? 

Larkles
x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Bib...ya mean Suzie (aka Imelda!)  
I shared a room with her last time and she has THOUSANDS of pairs! 
As for not having anything to wear...all of my clothes seem to have shrunk in the wardrobe again  

Gayn
XX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

My clothes have shrunk also  but after a large glass of wine I wont care


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

I know what you mean about the shrinking business    Mine tend to shrink round the top half more than ever at the moment   

Mind you, my ar*e does seem to balance me out a bit.....

I am thinking white linen trousers for saturday night....not sure what to put on the top half...how dressy do we go

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its usually topless on the saturday night Bibs.


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

EXCELLENT!!!!!  Wonder who will blush first??  

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Not me 

Seriously though, some wear tracksuits - others wear smart/casual.... its not really a dressy affair at all - just wear what your comfortable in


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

bib said:


> EXCELLENT!!!!! Wonder who will blush first??
> 
> xx


Please don't encourage him


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Mel, I thought he meant the men are going topless  

xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

bib said:


> Mel, I thought he meant the men are going topless
> 
> xx


That doesn't need encouraging either


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

i am peeing myself Mel.....   

If you get enough gin in me, I will share the whole cricket club christmas carol concert.........but it will take quite a bit of gin!!!!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

bib said:


> i am peeing myself Mel.....
> 
> If you get enough gin in me, I will share the whole cricket club christmas carol concert.........but it will take quite a bit of gin!!!!!


You will be up for the Karaoke then hun


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> I want a red pair though...can't find any I like...i have always wanted a pair of red shoes


New Look have some in - I got 2 new pairs of shoes today for the meet! ( one Red pair  )

Not sure about he clothes yet, are PJ's Ok for the day time 

~Dizzi~


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I lurrrrrrrve Karaoke!!!!  Do you fancy a duet?


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> > I want a red pair though...can't find any I like...i have always wanted a pair of red shoes
> 
> 
> New Look have some in - I got 2 new pairs of shoes today for the meet! ( one Red pair  )
> ...


I saw some lovely red and white ones in New Look with punched holes in them Are they the ones Dizzi?? I loved them but a 7 was too big and a 6 was too small.......they need to have a bit of a heel on them or i look like a munchkin!!!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

bib said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I lurrrrrrrve Karaoke!!!! Do you fancy a duet?


Hmmmmmmmmm i think i will leave the heavenly vocal expertise to you


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Mel said:


> bib said:
> 
> 
> > Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I lurrrrrrrve Karaoke!!!! Do you fancy a duet?
> ...


Mel......seriously, have you heard me sing


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bib
Ive bought 7's for the same reason  will need a heel grip in one shoe  
I got the fairly plain ones in red mid heel, and blk patent wedges  in the wider fit


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Bib
> Ive bought 7's for the same reason  will need a heel grip in one shoe
> I got the fairly plain ones in red mid heel, and blk patent wedges  in the wider fit


I am going shopping tomorrow, so I will have to have a look......did you see the reallllllllly high pink and black shoes in there? they are fab but i think i could do meself a mischief in those!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Bib ~ Love the ones in New Look sure they will look great 

Haven't even thought about shoes yet, am struggling with clothes  

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have no idea what I will wear, I bought some trousers last week from Next Clearance for the Saturday night they're gorgeous but dependent on me losing a stone in the next 8 days!   

Ah well, I'll find something in my wardrobe 

Bib hun, I was surprised to hear you say you might go topless I thought you'd bought tassles especially!! 

Axxxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

MandyB1971 said:


> I have no idea what I will wear, I bought some trousers last week from Next Clearance for the Saturday night they're gorgeous but dependent on me losing a stone in the next 8 days!
> 
> Ah well, I'll find something in my wardrobe
> 
> ...


     they would have to be some bloody tassles chick    I wold need scaffold to go with them too!!!!  I wouln't want to trip and hurt myself....i might need CPR!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Best keep your clothes on then hun!  

I'm gonna have to stick with all black clothes I think for the slimming value as I'm such a heffa at the mo! 

Axxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

MandyB1971 said:


> Best keep your clothes on then hun!
> 
> I'm gonna have to stick with all black clothes I think for the slimming value as I'm such a heffa at the mo!
> 
> Axxx


Hunni, you are beautiful whatever  didn't you know that curves are big this season...i should know....all size 22 of them!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

i lost 3 pound at chubby club tonight so that's a bit less of me for you all to put up with!  

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Whooo Hoooo   

I can officially say that I have lost 8.8lbs in one week-Yeyeeeeeeee   

Hopefully by next weekend a few more off!! 

Still don't know what to wear, I have no social life-what a sad sausage, work and work and FF   

Larkles-having her celebratory glass of red wine
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Suzie that's a great smiley!   Not the best one I've seen this week but a good runner up! 

Axxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Larkles we posted at same time hun, what on earth did you eat (or not eat) to lose all that in one week? Pleeeeeeeease tell me  

Axxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

it's called lighter life hun-milkhakes and soups all week plus 4 litres of water a day-for the next 3 months-plus the odd glass of wine for next weekend


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Blimey Larkles sounds hard going!  WELL DONE YOU! 
I could manage 4L of wine a day but sadly not water...would it still work dya reckon? 
I'm going to wear a disguise..."Thin woman masquerading as a porker" works EVERY time, and I do it SO convincingly! 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lou that's a gorgeous new avatar piccy you have there hun!

Larkles there's no way I could manage Lighter Life I've been tempted before, I'm going on starvation for this coming week! 

Axxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Mandy

DH did the Juice Diet with Jason Vale and lost 11 pounds in 6 days


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Embrace your curves ladies, embrace your curves  

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Curves are the new thing    

Men prefer curves and not a bag of bones


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yep... womanly curves are deffo a good thing


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Lou    

I have to embrace mine.......no one else is brave or stoopid enough to do it for me     

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Bib ~ Am so sure that's not true hun  

x x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Bib ~ Am so sure that's not true hun
> 
> x x


Is that an offer scoob...i don't think it's that type of weekend


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I will feel your curves as long as your not going topless  

xx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

But that's the curviest bit     

Scooby, I am pmsl............   

Nope, have had to rule out the topless thing for fear of self harm...in the sense i might trip and break me neck!!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't want you poking someone's eyes out  

xx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

More likely to poke their toe off     

My accent isn't the only thing that is from the south!!!!!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Embrace ya curves! I have no choice...nor do those within a 50 mile radius! 
Worst thing about curves though is I just hate getting carpet burn on my bum when I run to answer the phone  
My dh loves a curvy woman  Good job or I'd smother him in his sleep! 
I'm sure we will all look lovely, curves an all 
Lou, Ellis looks absolutely SCRUM-DIDDLY-UMPTIOUS! and has rather a GOOD taste in toys! (PLEASE tell me where you got them from!) 
Gayn
X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG this thread i s Sooo funny! PMSL here

I dont mind my curves! its the dunlop tire round the middle that gets me down,

Lighter life - Ive thought about it to, but its to tough a regime for me . . .

See you all soon!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I will be trying to hide my dunlop tyre in the new trousers n top i bought today in a bigger size just so they are loose !!!!! just got to get shoes now to make my legs looks longer !!!
am sooooooooooooo excited.
Lou
x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi
Help
Just realised somehow despite booking accommodation in Oct to make sure we got a room at the Travel lodge managed to do it for the 4th May ie the Sunday for 2 nights and not Fri 2nd for two nights and now all the rooms are gone, I am kicking myself as did not realise rooms at the riverside had come free and now I have missed them too.
If anyone finds they are not going and there accomodation comes free can they let me know first so I can get it.

we still plan to come but if there are no rooms at the inn we might just come for the Sat !

I am being very fatalistic at the moment but hope the cock up of my own doing means I am not supposed to come as I so want to go to the big meet up!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Suszy

I have just checked and you are able to get a disabled room - non smoking for both nights.

Will this be any good 

xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Suszy
have pmd you again 
Gayn
XX


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Have also made a huge booboo and not booked my room and now nothing too     for the sat night can get fri in travelodge so will maybe do that unless anyone fancies sharing if they on there own   
that what happnes when dh has to work away and not 100% sure about going i guess  


lol a roomless Lou


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Lou

Am going to PM you  

xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Oooo got me all paranoid now, best go and check my room is still booked


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok so dilema over i have managed to get a room at travel lodge it is a disabled room but i am ok with that am sure after the amount i intend on drinking it might actually come in handy ! And i do suffer with a bad back n neck so i guess it is ok.

Cheers Scooby n Soooooooooooooooooooooozie  
lol
Lou no longer roomless but intend on being legless


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Suzy & Lou 

Lou I texted you before reading this


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm also paranoid and off to check my booking! 

Axxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Phew it's ok I've just found the email confirmation!

I've been and bought the same pair of trousers I bought last week but in a size bigger   So I'm fixed up now.

Axxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

If anyone still needs accomodation for the meet 

Please pm me   

xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Im just ading this to here as some of you have asked whats happening when 

Love

Debs xxx



Tony said:


> *Fertility Friends "Stratford Upon Avon" get together.*
> 2nd, 3rd and 4th May 2008​
> Agenda:
> Friday 2nd May
> ...


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for being so helpful and for Mrs Chaos for swapping her room.
You are all so lovely and I am so looking forward to meeting you all!
Just so looking forward to it and hope to get there as early as poss on the Friday pm/evening but as dh is working and we only have one car at mo not sure what time that will be but sure will see you in the bar!
I am not sure if I need to tell anyone that wont be around for the lunchtime on the Saturday but dont think thats a booked meal so that should be ok and looking forward to all the other activities.  Just a shame I might be d/r and not able to drink quite as much as normal.
thanks again
love
susie


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Is there anyone out there that needs a room at the Premier lodge as about to cancel one tomorrow - its a disabled one but is still a nice room.  I will do tomorrow morning.  
take care
susie


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Why you cancelling hun are you not coming now? 

Axxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Cos she has a room at riverside Mandy


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ah I see   Was Gaynor not swapping though?  Is Gayn still coming?

Sorry I should mind my own business and just see who shows up but I'm nosey!! 

Axxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes Gayn is still coming 

Mel
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh good 

Right I'll s*d off and watch Casualty now and stop being so flippin nosey! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MandyB1971 said:


> Is Gayn still coming?



Ya daft womble! Of course I'm still coming! 
Someone has to cause mischeif don't they 



Gayn
XX


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was just worried you weren't coming, I was wondering what we'd talk about for the next 12 months if you weren't there to create some "news"   

Axxxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have finally found some lush red shoes!!!  I can pack with the comfort that i am co-ordinating now!!!

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

@ bib!

Got to sort shoes out!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Can you come and sort out my clothes and shoes hun  

x x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Can you come and sort out my clothes and shoes hun
> 
> x x


Course hun   What time do you want me there?? 

Honestly, it was really stressing me out  How difficult can it be to buy a pair of red shoes?? Extremely by the look of it  Nightmare!!!

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

If you can come tomorrow then we have a few days to sort it out      

Will make some of those nice cookies for you  

x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Cookies, cookies did i hear cookies


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I thought I heard that too


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*looby* said:


> Cookies, cookies did i hear cookies


I knew you would hear me


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

does that mean you are going to bring some on friday < looby gets on knees - Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease >

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you need a hand up


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

no i'm staying down til i get me COOKIES 

  

Anyway you are supposed to say no cos i'm on a diet   

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I will throw you a few cookies then, its up to you if you eat them  

xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Aww thats not fair - your cookies are scrummy   

Maybe banana muffins would be healthier


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I haven't got any muffins left in the freezer.  But I do have chocolate and white chocolate cookies in the freezer if you want some.  Xmas cake too but not sure if its got nuts in it  

xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I AM TRYING TO DIET - she says convincing herself 

Maybe you can save them til i come up shopping    

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Well they might not last that long  

xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

oh well if thats the case - best bring some and we can both be naughty   

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Will you remind me nearer the time you know what my memory is like ~ sieve springs to mind      

xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

isnt it normally the other way round - you reminding me   

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*looby* said:


> isnt it normally the other way round - you reminding me
> 
> xx


   

Don't forget the baskets 

x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

What baskets   


   only kidding - wont forget baskets for horis  

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*looby* said:


> What baskets


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

sorry hun - i couldnt resist


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

You trying to give me heart failure


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

*Scooby* said:


> You trying to give me heart failure


<Looby Grovels> No hun 

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Let you off then  

x x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!  I am en route huni,  

Need 'em today as well  

3 more sleeps to go, 3 more sleeps to go, 3 more sleeps, 3 more sleeps, 3 more sleeps to go!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bib are you a bit excited hun?   

I'm so looking forward to this long weekend!  Fri-Sun with all of you and Monday for the bike racing!! What more could a person want!   

Axxxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

MandyB1971 said:


> Bib are you a bit excited hun?
> 
> I'm so looking forward to this long weekend! Fri-Sun with all of you and Monday for the bike racing!! What more could a person want!
> 
> Axxxx


I couldn't agree more hun  .....other than the bike bit.....i am scared of bikes 

And I will pre-worn everyone.....AF is due so if i am a bit of a blubbering mess, just leave me in the corner and keep the gin topped up   

xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh hun hope she holds off for a few days for you    

Cookies about 11ish  

x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

[red]_*tony makes a note to not make any jokes at the weekend about women, periods and stoppyness _[/red]


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Tony said:


> [red]_*tony makes a note to not make any jokes at the weekend about women, periods and stoppyness _[/red]


     
yeah go on we dare you    

Scooby is that 11ish on the fri or sat 


> Cookies about 11ish


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Maria Christina said:


> Scooby is that 11ish on the fri or sat
> 
> 
> > Cookies about 11ish


11am tomorrow to help with clothes and shoes   

x x x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

I wish you were nearer  Not fair, all that temptation, with cookies, feeling me curves...honestly   



Tony said:


> [red]_*tony makes a note to not make any jokes at the weekend about women, periods and stoppyness _[/red]


    Very sensible man!!!    A not stroppy though....just a stupid blubbering mess 

Swift kick to larger region of my body please if any one feels they would like to   

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Can send you the receipe through if you want 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I'm having a better day today so don't think I'll need the tissues too (although there's 2 more working days left so you never know!) 

I can't wait for the meet now!  3 whole days away from here yippeeeee!!!! 

Axxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeh am looking forward to it too now that I have my lovely dh back   must go away more often he's lost 2 stone   

larkles
x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I can't believe its only a few days until the big meet. Bearing in mind this is our first meet so be gentle. Plus I am on the 2ww so you have to be even more gentle with me  - already feeling fragile. (Testing 7th May 0. We only live about 20 minutes away from the meet but we are going to stay at the travel lodge in evesham so DH can have a drink or 2. He had his first alcoholic drink last friday after 14 weeks of no drinking ready for this IVF. Are people getting taxi's from the travellodge to the harvester/ riverside and back 

Will anybody be around on the Saturday during the day as DH is going to go to the footie match - he is an aston villa fan, but I am going to be at the Riverside during the day. Then DH will be back for his food in the evening and to see who has won all the luvly raffle prizes.

Looking forward to meeting you all

Sonia xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

HELP!!

I am hopelessly disorganised    

Am I booked in at the Riverside for Friday AND Saturday, or just Saturday?

And

Should I have paid for anything? Or did Amanda and Bib pick my tab up?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Emma

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138024.0

This suggests that your at the Riverside for both Friday and Saturday 

x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Yes you are Emma  at the Riverside both nights  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Emmalottie said:


> HELP!!
> 
> I am hopelessly disorganised
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sonia, don't worry hun, we'll be gentle   

I'm coming alone and staying at Premier Inn, so will be driving back and forth on the Fri night for the meal (not drinking that night), and then back and forth during the day on the Sat. Will be getting taxi Sat night though as intend on having a few    Will be plenty of space in my car for passengers on non drinking times and I'm sure lots of taxi sharing on the Sat night also  We'll work it all out as we go and nobody will be left stranded anywhere or left on their own during the Sat daytime  There's quite a few of us coming without partners. 

See you Fri  

x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just a thought.... I came on my own last year and turned up at an odd time (when they were out shopping  ) How about if we get a list together of mobile numbers for everyone to have on PM 

You can send them to me if you like and I will sort a list for everyone  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelley you've got Mine


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

ooo have I     
BTW Not sure what time I will get up there on Fri, have to sort my orders and deliver to one of my girls. I will send you the reservation email for you to print off if you get there before me and can poss check in


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

There's no need for taxi's from Travel Inn to Harvester as it's in the same car park!   

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww Bless you Jayne  We will let you off as you havent stayed there before 

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I might need a taxi from the bar to my room  but there again i am in a disabled room so am guessing it on ground floor so i could be rolled to my room !!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lou F said:


> I might need a taxi from the bar to my room  but there again i am in a disabled room so am guessing it on ground floor so i could be rolled to my room !!!!!


Don't worry we'll wheel you round to your room in a shopping trolley from the Somerfield Petrol Station next door!!  

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I will happily oblige with the rolling


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

good thinking about a shopping trolley was thinking about bringing my own wheelbarrow !!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

MandyB1971 said:


> There's no need for taxi's from Travel Inn to Harvester as it's in the same car park!
> 
> Axxxx





Suzie said:


> aww Bless you Jayne  We will let you off as you havent stayed there before
> 
> xx


Nooooo, i didn't mean that!  I meant taxi's from Riverside to Premier Inn on Sat night when we're all a bit tipsy, maybe  

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nah no need, I've got one of those tokens if we need a pound coin for the trolley so we'll be ok! 

Sorry Jayne I think we misunderstood!  I'm gormless and tired not a good combination!!!  

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Jayne said:


> I'm coming alone and staying at Premier Inn, so will be driving back and forth on the Fri night for the meal (not drinking that night),


  

Lou dont worry about a wheelbarrow we can call some







to give us a hand! yummmmmmm


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Suzie said:


> Jayne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming alone and staying at Premier Inn, so will be driving back and forth on the Fri night for the meal (not drinking that night),


Oh, okay then, well I meant driving back and forth on the Fri night for the meal between Riverside/Harvester and Premier Inn!  

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh my word!!! We're causing chaos already and we've not even arrived yet!!    Talking of Chaos? 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Jayne said:


> Suzie said:
> 
> 
> > Jayne said:
> ...


oh I see I was confused 

Chaos! did someone say Chaos! STAY AWAY FROM MY ROOM WITH THE ELEPHANT!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh dear, what have I let myself in for!    

I am bringing a very special pressie for our dear Mrs Chaos, so: 1. she keeps the elephant away from me, and 2. she doesn't try and get me back for bubblegate!  

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Harvester? Shopping?

Oh heavens, I need to find the itinery thingy   

Are you all going on Friday then?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

yes emma and so are you   You are welcome to a lift to the harvester on the fri for the meal from our hotel as I will be driving with K


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah Friday for us too!  Emma you need to be there on the Friday the meal at the Harvester is brilliant it's just as good fun as the Saturday night! 

Axxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh no   What a donut! I did get it wrong about the driving back and forth thing!    That means I can have 'just the one' on the Fri too doesn't it as won't have to drive back to hotel. How embarrasing of me. Sorry Suzie and Amanda   

It's official, I have no brain! 
x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't worry Jayne.

I asked about the taxi to and from harvester/riverside to prem inn. AND I live near the place, in fact I am sure I have eaten there too. - Oh dear - Blame my hormones - on the 2ww


Sonia xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Suzie said:


> Jayne said:
> 
> 
> > Suzie said:
> ...





Jayne said:


> Oh dear, what have I let myself in for!
> 
> I am bringing a very special pressie for our dear Mrs Chaos, so: 1. she keeps the elephant away from me, and 2. she doesn't try and get me back for bubblegate!
> 
> x


Ahhhh well...that depends on what the prezzie is Jayne...and I did have to have counselling off Amanda for WEEKS following the Bubblegate scandal! Am scarred for life me...still have cold sweats and night terrors...but then...that could be the alcohol still coming out of my system cuz *LouF, Suzie and Fidget INSISTED * I have "just one more" bottle  glass of wine  

I am SO hoping my elephant is there still  I have named him Stratford...so be nice to him if you happen to find him in your room at some strange un-Godly hour! 

3 more sleeps!  

Gayn
XX


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*Sonia* PUPO Lady, it's my first meet too, so don't worry, we can be nervous together 
wish you lots of luck  for your 2WW        



> There's no need for taxi's from Travel Inn to Harvester as it's in the same car park!


 



> I am SO hoping my elephant is there still I have named him Stratford...so be nice to him if you happen to find him in your room at some strange un-Godly hour!


So do I, I'm going to go to the Riverside for lunch on Friday, can I get lunch there ?
and hunt for the elephant     will maybe stay for the agm just so I can keep looking for it   

Now our plan has had to change slightly with MIL in hospital and SIL away, we're not going up till 
Friday now  so hoping my back will manage it, but will take lots of tablets early doors so that 
I can roll back to my room in the evening
We're not even going to tell her we're going away  as she'll get herself into a right two and eight,
so we're just going to phone her on Friday and then come up with something  I don't like lying, but it's only a little fib 

I will be changing our booking at the priemier lodge today, to just Friday night,
had hoped to change Mark, especially as weather doesn't look great for Sat,  for cricket oh what a shame, 
but that's another plan    
it's amazing how extra clothes can fall into a suitcase    

love MC xxxx

ps I don't mind giving anyone my mob number, we should be leaving approx 10am ish 
and it will take us 2 and half hours approx to get there, so apart from going on an elephant hunt
without a gun of course, I'm happy to meet anyone


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Suzie said:


> Jayne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming alone and staying at Premier Inn, so will be driving back and forth on the Fri night for the meal (not drinking that night),
> ...


My hubby is a fireman so I am sure he will ably assist    

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh dont tell me that  I love a man in uniform


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

shall i tell him to bring it       I would imagine he will bring his hose     

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Well I never say no  

xx
p.s ~I am the shy and quiet one who sits behind a plant


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll point him in your direction themn Suzie  

Honestly, he doesn't need any encouraging once he knows women like a fireman    

I should pre-worn you though, he has been part of a calender, but not the one that was on official sale!!!!!

xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Suzie said:


> Well I never say no
> 
> xx
> p.s ~I am the shy and quiet one who sits behind a plant


  I am saying 

I am quite partial to Firefighters too, Jo's hubby is one isn't he?  Oooh my giddy aunt!  I'd ask my dh to bring his combats but I doubt they'd fit him now! (still good with his "weapon" though) 

For the record Bib...Suzie and I are THE quietest, shy people...tee-total, and sit in the corner somewhere... don't we Suzie


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bib - You are going to regret telling them poor Pete is a fireman!!! I think he'll want to retrain as an Accountant or something else that doesn't involve a uniform after this weekend!!!     

Axxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Is he bringing his uniform with him   Where can we get hold of a copy of this calendar


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

MandyB1971 said:


> Bib - You are going to regret telling them poor Pete is a fireman!!! I think he'll want to retrain as an Accountant or something else that doesn't involve a uniform after this weekend!!!
> 
> Axxxx


You must be joking  He loves it   



*Scooby* said:


> Is he bringing his uniform with him  Where can we get hold of a copy of this calendar


I have a copy hun  Under lock and key


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Oi dont u lot forget the fireman was gonna be called for ME not u lot !!!!


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Lou F said:


> Oi dont u lot forget the fireman was gonna be called for ME not u lot !!!!


    I will make sure he studies your piccy Lou, just to make certain he heads for you hun


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

ooooooooooo thanks i could send a clearer one just incase he gets beer goggles on and heads over to someone else !!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bib if he just heads for the one who talks all the time he'll have found Lou!    If he heads towards the one with an elephant prod that'll be Gayn and if he looks for a plant with someone hiding behind it that'll be Suzie!  

Axxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

me talk alot u must have me mixed up with someone else !!!! I am quiet and have big ears for listening but am deffo not a big talker !!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou F said:


> me talk alot u must have me mixed up with someone else !!!! I am quiet and have big ears for listening but am deffo not a big talker !!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

remember ear plugs for K2's ears


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Paul has just asked me to put you all straight, he isn't  

Really looking forward to this again  

x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Jo said:


> Paul has just asked me to put you all straight, he isn't
> 
> x x x


  watch out paul


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Lou your chaufers for the evening


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well i like the wheelbarrow but u can have the fella in it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

this one has a bed already made in it for you


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

_thinks to self, last year elephants, this year wheelbarrows _


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Shellebell said:


> _thinks to self, last year elephants, this year wheelbarrows _


 pmsl

x
(of course I will be the responsible one this year  )


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmm i like the bedbarrow  but i have to say if i can have the fireman that u put on my Bday thread then i will collapse on the floor and wait to be helped to my room !!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Lou F said:


> mmmmmmmmmm i like the bedbarrow  but i have to say if i can have the fireman that u put on my Bday thread then i will collapse on the floor and wait to be helped to my room !!!


 my cousin looks like that and is a fireman! I will ring him and see if he is free


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Dont bother ringing just get round there with chlorophome(sp) and a sack and bring him leave him at travelodge fri pm !!!!! I wonder how many of you will need help to your rooms then!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me Me ME !


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> shall i tell him to bring it I would imagine he will bring his hose





> Bib if he just heads for the one who talks all the time he'll have found Lou! If he heads towards the one with an elephant prod that'll be Gayn and if he looks for a plant with someone hiding behind it that'll be Suzie!


         
You lot are so funny, bib you're dh is in for a lot of     



> I wonder how many of you will need help to your rooms then!!


Lou that will definitely be me    

Guess what I've gone and done, took god daughter to see MIL to cheer her up
we had to have a row with hospital about them letting her out,  
with a drain still in her tummy to be unsupervised for 5 days, (she walks with two sticks) 
without doing the check's on her heart
I think we've done some sort of section on her   
the nurse who's lovely said she's going to write her down under the section two act
any know what that is ?

It could be classed as a blond moment     
But all hect up, I got into the car and bashed my eye on the corner of the door
so will be coming with a shiner     
how's that for a good first impression  (Suzie can I have the plant please)
no good me trying to hide with it - it's not even the same side as my fringe

bloody typical     

can you believe we're meeting up tomorrow  
Yabba Dabba Dooo


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Don't worry about your shiner MC-dh has one to match-well a big scrape on his forehead and cut above his nose-from slipping on the decking trying to tidy up all the debris from the bathroom   

Look forward to seeing you all, how do we know who's from FF or not??!! Is there a general meeting point when we all start to arrive?

Larkles


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Is it tomorrow?? Oh 'eck!! I've no idea what I'm doing - my nieces are insisting on a birthday tea party - I'll probably fall into The Harvester about midnight   :.

Soooze - I'll pm you my mob number if thats OK. Mandy I've got yours but I think thats all  . Lou - I lost yours in The Big Phone Fuff up of March 08 - can I have it again please?


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> Don't worry about your shiner MC-dh has one to match-well a big scrape on his forehead and cut above his nose-from slipping on the decking trying to tidy up all the debris from the bathroom


     will make a right pair then



> Is it tomorrow?? Oh 'eck!! I've no idea what I'm doing - my nieces are insisting on a birthday tea party - I'll probably fall into The Harvester about midnight :.


Oh Emma  a teaparty lucky you, do you live far ?


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

ok what's happening, I'm getting emails through saying people are talking, but when I get here
there's no one about


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

don't forget to bring your raffle prizes if you donating


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

mine are already ready to go in the bag   I'm packing this afternoon.

I think I am getting up there for about 3 oclock  It is gonna be chaos here in the morning as I have my work deliveries to sort out before coming


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou's picking me up at 1pm but Ive a nurse meeting    
so will arrive home from work as Lou Knocks on my door!
 the morning is a smooth one!
Catch you later as I am on my tea break . . .


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Emma have sent you a message 

x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have changed my profile picture to me and mark - my DH so you know what we look like. Although it was taken in November 2006, we haven't changed much.

Who do I send my mobile number too ?

See you tommorrow

Sonia xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

You can't miss me!  Hair all colours including green at the mo and an **** the size of the eiffel tower!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Suzie said:


> You can't miss me!  Hair all colours including green at the mo and an **** the size of the eiffel tower!


Can't miss me either, ar$e similar size! 

Axx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

The eiffel tower is still at the top ( I arent  ) but big at the bottom


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I am sure you aren't


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

mine like buckingham palace !! now that is wide !!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ditto to the **** unless 5 stone comes off between now and tomorrow!  

Can't wait to meet everyone  

Am aiming to get to the lodge between 3-4 pm. Not sure if people staying at the lodge are staying there until the evening meal in the Harvester, or heading over to Riverside first. Will play it by ear (or text   ), when I get there  

I should prob know this, but what time is the evening meal at the Harvester? 

x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi we are arriving after DH has finished work which hopefully won't be too late. We will probably go to the travellodge first then meet everyone in the harvester.

Who would like my mobile number or who do I send the mobile number to?

Looking forward to meeting you all tommorrow.

Sonia xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Do people dress up?

What shall I pack?

Is there hairdryers and towels in the Riverside?

I'm going to smuggle Lotpot in my bag  

Def having birthday tea with my nieces so shall be a lateish arrival. Do I need to let the Riverside know? Heavens - if they let me room I'll end up sleeping in the car.

Did you all stay at The Harvester quite late last year?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Who is having Lottie


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah, I'm dressing up in my jeans   

Have got trousers and top for Sat night, but jeans the rest of the time  

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hellooooooooo

I have got trousers tomorrow and saturday night and jeans rest of time.  Have an assortment of shoes as I can't be outdone by Suzie and Bib!!!  

Emma last year we were in Harvester til quite late as I recall! Text me hun and i'll let you know if they're all still there and yes I would let the Riverside know if I was you!  As for Lottiepops she'll fit in a handbag won't she? 

Axxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Emma - Mel & Jo are handling all the rooms for riverside - what did you need to let the riverside know?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tony, Emma's not online but I know what it was!  (Told you I'm nosey!) Emma's gonna be arriving lateish on tomorrow night as it's her birthday and she's committed to a birthday tea with rellys.  She just didn't want her room re-letting cos she'll be late!

HTH

Axxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Ok, we wont let her room go 

Tony
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tony said:


> Ok, we wont let her room go
> 
> Tony
> x


That's good! 

Axx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Am off to do my packing 
Safe trip everyone and see you all tomorrow!

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Scooby* said:


> Who is having Lottie


She's coming along  

(mum and dad really )



MandyB1971 said:


> Hellooooooooo
> 
> I have got trousers tomorrow and saturday night


The same ones  . I hope you at least change your pants   

Thanks for letting Tony know hun. Thats me sorted then. If I can just stop the snot and pack some clothes


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sure you can smuggle her in        We won't tell  

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

All packed! how much stuff do toddlers need!   

I am in Jeans and more jeans  Only bringing 5 pairs to choose from which is good for me  

Awww smuggle lottie in   

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Are jeans OK for all weekend or do we need something smarter 

Suzie ~ Don't they need about 4 changes a day  

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

scooby - more than that if you are paranoid about having even slightly dirty clothes on a 2 yr old  

I am only gonna be in jeans and smart top on sat eve. Havent got any motivation at the moment to do smart


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma - NOT the same ones you cheeky mare!   Different ones!!   

Looking forward to it loads but got to go and do some ironing!

See ya all tomorrow 

Axxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Suzie ~ Just bring his wardrobe with him then   

Thanks Suzie have got tops but limited on trousers  Didn't fancy doing a mad dash to the shops tomorrow morning


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I'll be in Jeans both nights too 

May wear a shirt on Saturday though... depends how I feel.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Easy tiger


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Then again, I might just turn up naked in my green underpants


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe the jeans and shirt will be a better option  

Those green pants have been washed a few too many times and might have faded


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yaeh... come to think of it... the crutch is nearly worn out in them.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

maybe someone will put a new pair in the raffle


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> Then again, I might just turn up naked in my green underpants


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Tony said:


> Yaeh... come to think of it... the crutch is nearly worn out in them.


ahhhh image in head


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Probably be a difficult one to erase too


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

*Scooby* said:


> maybe someone will put a new pair in the raffle


Something to go on our shopping list on saturday 

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow and Saturday.... but can you please tell your husbands to go easy on me  its not my fault their wives spend all their time on FF 

I'll try and get round to everyone - its a small (very) hotel - so Im sure I will.

See Ya Tomorrow!

Tony
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Can we chose a different colour ~ not too keen on green  

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tony ~ Am leaving him at home so don't worry


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Tony said:


> I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow and Saturday.... but can you please tell your husbands to go easy on me  its not my fault their wives spend all their time on FF


Maybe its washing underpants that they dont understand     

xx

Andy wont care - he will probably thankyou for keeping me quiet


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

bit of a strange one that trying to explain


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Just wanted to say to you all....

Have a fab time at the meet, sorry to miss it..

Hugs to you all

Roz
xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Darn it - can't fit in any of my clothes since the holiday. 

Whats the weather going to be like?

I quite fancy trying to have massage somewhere on the Saturday. Wonder if there's a spa or anything nearby


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

emma think there was one in suzie's list on the - Nextt ff meet thread - page 1

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't get the link to work


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

What Link do you need?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was one for a beauty place!

Hold on.... I'll have another look at the name


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Its this one

www.silhouetteskincare.co.uk/manicure.htm

The link did work then but it says the account is suspended. Probably they've heard we're back and have shut down for the weekend   
links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening All

Sleep well 
I am just excited to meeting you all again and meeting some new faces.

Are we having name badges again or shall I wear mine from Last year 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Evening All
> 
> Sleep well
> I am just excited to meeting you all again and meeting some new faces.
> ...


I'd like a new one please....as my last one has a TURD on it!  

Right am offski...see you all tomorrow! 
Gayn
Xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

See u all tomoz cant w8 cant believe u getting there late Emma we were gonna have a birthday party for the both of us OH well will have to drink all the beer/wine myself !!!!! oh and maybe the cookies i baked might keep u  few tho !!!!

see ya'a tomorrow
lol
lou
xxx

I would like new name badge also had bl**dy WESTLIFE  on mine thanks Debs


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ohhh Lou!!!! I shall be as quick as I can without leaving my party too soon


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My name badge has been stuck on a teddy called HOPE all year at the end of my bed 

SEe you all tommorow, should I bring a washing up bowl or disposable bowls from work 
for any poorly birthday girls


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes please


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

> maybe someone will put a new pair in the raffle


Tony you won't model them though will you     

I haven't told Mark about the pants, how do I start 
"erm darling, we had to earn credits, by credit whoring 
and then when we had credits, 
we could wash the boss mans Green unsexy Y-fronts "






































option 1, he may think I've banged my head a bit too hard








option 2, he may think I need locking up    






























I haven't even mentioned the Elephant


















> SEe you all tommorow, should I bring a washing up bowl or disposable bowls from work


good idea Dizzi   

Can't believe we're all meeting today  

*Lou* have we got two birthday girls today then ??
Happy birthday to you, 
here's a fireman as requested     

















*Emma* have a lovely tea party, see you later today   















​
see you soon, well not this early


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

ps Don't forget to pack your 
*Camera's*​
Maybe we should have a prize for the best Elephant shot ??

*I'll give away 10,000 credits for the best, 5,000 for the 2nd best*

*but will give 20,000 for any shots of a missing borrowed elephant's journey    *​
I don't know how to do photos' on here, but will ask Tony to tell Mark


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

pps might be worth copying and pasting the front page with all the meet details on
so everyone know's what there doing


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

tried going back to sleep couldn't  
mixture of nerves, excitement, pain

so I'm making Galaxy chocolate krispies for the birthday girls


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Safe journeys everyone!

Just a note - before uploading any photos - please check that the person in the photo doesn't mind them being uploaded here... if they do mind then let me know and we can blur out some faces (not their actual faces - just the faces in the photo... blurring out there real life faces would be messy and make things very hard for them to navigate around... and people would stare at them in the street saying things like "Look - that person has a blurry face"  )

Tony
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Lou & Emma

x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tony have you been drinking already   

See ya all soon!! Just gotta go and pay for new kitchen at 11 then we'll be setting off!

Axxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo am all excited even tho i have now turned 36  just got to pack now fill up the car and make me n Dizzi a picnic !!!!

MC the krispies sound scrummy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

catch ya's later


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

we've just on our way, 
all packed Yabba Dabba Dooo


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope you have loads of fun everyone...I know I did     You're in for a fab, fun filled weekend.

Have a great time and I'll log in every now and then to check the gossip...(Especially Gayn's elephant frolics)

Love

Vicki x x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Rightio - I'm going to pack any minute now and try and find where I'm driving too  

I hope they save me some birthday cakes and crispie things


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

The crispie things were gorgeous!!

Welcome Home everyone roll on next year! 

Axxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

so whens the next one 




Someone had to ask


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

We are working on it  and a few changes


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

we only walked in the door 10 minutes ago, me logs on to FF to see already plans albeit in begin phases for the next meet. I was feeling a bit deflated as our weekend is over now, but thats cheered me up!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lotsky

It's common affliction to feel deflated, we all said that last year and I'm sure all do again this year.  It was SUCH good fun and so nice to meet all the littlies!

Axxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for a great weekend, we will definately be coming again next year hopefully with a little one too - testing tommorrow.  

I never thought I would get up and sing on karaoke - when SOBER, okay be it my singing was awful but I enjoyed it anyway.

Congratulations to Jo for winning the holiday to Casa Sonia in Spain. 

Do you have any ideas of when the next meet wll be next year, I know you are already thinking about the venue etc

Nice to have met you all

See you next year

Sonia xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We(well Suzie) have contacted a number of very large hotels today.... and we are looking at this September for the next meetup - although that may change. 

Admins are also going through pros/cons and revisiting issues with the last meetup - so no problems like those occur again 

Also, I am hoping to have some smaller meetups between now and September too.

Tony
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That'd be great if next meet up in September  that comes off!

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and thanks to all behind the scenes 
working toward another knees up 

~Dizzi~


----------

